# For us A4 guys/gals, anyone gonna restall their torque converter?



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

If so please post who you have been talking to and what they have said, price quotes etc.

Andre at Edge Racing did my Z from 1900 to 2600
and 

Yank did my Firehawk from 2600 to around 3200 for a full half second off my 1/4. I recently read of a new player in the TC restall arena who am I missing.

http://www.edgeracing.com/

"The new and improved" Yank

http://www.converter.cc/

I am probably gonna do 3200 again it was a good bang for the buck mod and I could still daily drive quite easily. Anyone else?


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

CORRECTED LINK

http://www.edgeracingconverters.com/


----------

